# Hickory log creek reservoir



## CDW (Feb 1, 2017)

Any body had much luck here?  I went about 6 times last year and caught one bass.  Its a good quiet place to fish but I can't seem to find them.  Any tips or trip reports?


----------



## brianj (Feb 2, 2017)

My son fished there several times last year and caught a few bass each time. Most fish came from opposite side of the dam and caught on weightless worm. 
I went there once with him and I only caught one to his 4  I was using an error spin looking for bream.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2017)

from what i can gather, its a fairly new lake. not much going on there as far as big fish, but you may catch plenty of smaller bass in the 10-12 inch range. there apparently is the occasional 3lber though. I assume there are no shad in there and they stocked it with those smaller bass.


----------



## brianj (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm pretty sure there are shad in there, at lest it looked like I saw some up on top while we were there.


----------



## lcookie (Feb 9, 2017)

Is there good access to launch a small boat there from a trailer?


----------



## CDW (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes they have a decent ramp and plenty of parking electric motor only and it's $5 a day


----------



## lcookie (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## chriswkbrd (Feb 10, 2017)

Second that. I know I marked balls of them the last time I was there late '15, right before they closed it for dam maintenance.  



brianj said:


> I'm pretty sure there are shad in there, at lest it looked like I saw some up on top while we were there.


----------



## The Brick (Feb 10, 2017)

*I can help...*

My buddy and I fished there several times last year with great success, but like mentioned in an earlier post, there are a LOT of smaller fish in the lake.  The first piece of advice...start fishing half way down the lake, moving towards the dam. There are fish everywhere but 90% of our fish came closer to the dam.  The starting point for us is the long point on the right going towards the dam.  Second, fish it in the spring for sure!  With the water being so clear (easily can see 20 feet down in spots) you will be able to see the spawning fish and find bigger fish.  With that said, we have seen bigger fish.  I don't have the pic, but we witnessed a guy catch a 9 pounder back in June.  He was using a 10" worm.  I also saw a 6 pounder in May underneath our boat.  We had days of catching 30-50 bass.  We caught them on topwater, plastic worms, etc. The boat ramp is very nice, but it is literally on the opposite end of the lake from the dam! We use a bass buddy with a trolling motor and have to take an extra battery to ensure we have enough juice to get back!  In complete transparency....we did have days of only catching 4-8 fish, so it wasn't an automatic, but once we learned the lake we did become much more successful!  If you have any other specific question don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Feb 10, 2017)

I do not have a boat and used to live in the subdivision next to the boat ramp.  I have caught a 5 pounder across from the boat ramp near the bridge.  A guy caught a 9 pound bass near there also.  I catch most of mine on senko, trick worms, flukes and top water.  Pumpkin Seed is a good color to use.   I had a bass on last year on 10 pound line and broke the line.  There are some big bass in the lake.  Most are in the 1 to 2 pound range, but there are also some big ones.  A lot of bream and crappie also.  Do not know if there are any catfish in their or not.


----------



## lcookie (Feb 10, 2017)

How about the bluegill or crappie


----------



## brianj (Feb 11, 2017)

i've caught some nice bluegills there


----------



## drewskyc (May 1, 2017)

I was out there yesterday and caught 3 bass. Some guys at the boat ramp claimed they caught well over 100 bream on crickets. I was trying to load up my boat so I didn't verify their claims but they said yesterday was panfishing dream out there. First time I had ever been there and it started getting crowded later in the day.


----------



## crazyfish92 (Dec 5, 2018)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> from what i can gather, its a fairly new lake. not much going on there as far as big fish, but you may catch plenty of smaller bass in the 10-12 inch range. there apparently is the occasional 3lber though. I assume there are no shad in there and they stocked it with those smaller bass.


they stocked it with shad in 2016, never been to it though so they might not have survived


----------



## crazyfish92 (Dec 5, 2018)

does anyone know if it is legal to duck hunt on it? seems big enough and its in the middle of nowhere. havnt read anything saying you couldnt hunt it.


----------



## todd (Dec 5, 2018)

You unfortunately can't, but it does hold some birds.


----------

